
Outlook.com now lets you chat with Google friends – one more reason to switch - scholia
http://blogs.office.com/b/microsoft-outlook/archive/2013/05/14/outlook-com-now-lets-you-chat-with-google-friends.aspx
======
jongibbins
It would probably be worth switching if it wasn't just a rebranded Hotmail
finally doing what GMail has already been doing since the dawn of time.

~~~
scholia
Be serious, it's not a rebranded Hotmail. And at least it doesn't have a
crappy compose window...

~~~
jongibbins
I can sense your anti-Google stance immediately there so I won't feed the
trolls but if it's not a re-branded Hotmail, what is it? It's hardly a
groundbreaking new concept. (Also, you can switch off the stupid compose
window so where's the issue there?)

~~~
scholia
I can sense your anti-Microsoft stance immediately there so I won't feed the
troll, especially one in reality-denial mode.

Also, while you can switch off the stupid compose window now, soon you won't
be able to....

------
ChrisArchitect
Outlook/MSN <\--> Google chat interoperability means XMPP is alive and well on
the Live Messenger servers right?

------
ireadqrcodes
Switch to what?

